# Armorer's, Lathe and Milling Machine course videos



## jimdoc (Mar 4, 2016)

For all you gun guys and gals, I found these videos the other day.
I already had a bunch from when they were on Youtube.

Go to https://archive.org/ and search for; movies agi_gunsmith .

It's always good to know how to fix and maintain what you own!


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 5, 2016)

Going to have to bookmark that one, Thank You for posting that!


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 5, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> Going to have to bookmark that one, Thank You for posting that!



Actually you should download the ones you want. Material like that seems to disappear quickly. I got 102 different armorer course videos downloaded when they were on Youtube, and a few days later they were gone. 

Jim


----------

